# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  ζεμπρακια...μεταφορα...κλουβ ι!!

## michael

τα ζεμπρακια μου τα εχω σε ενα κλουβι πλατους 26 εκ μηκος 33 εκ και υψος 40 εκ!!!σε λιγο καιρο φευγω διακοπες με προωρισμο το νησι μου την ναξο!το ταξιδι μαζι με την μεταφορα στο λιμανι ειναι καπου στις 7 ωρες το πολυ!οπως καταλαβαινετε δεν μπορω να μεταφερω μαζι μου με το πλοιο το μεγαλο κλουβι ετσι αποφασισα να το στειλω με τον ταχυδρομο!!!τα ζεμπρακια θα τα παρω στο πλοιο μ ενα κλουβακι μηκους 26 εκ πλατους 16 εκ και υψους 23 εκ!!το προβλημα ειναι οτι εγω φτανω ναξο την πεμπτη το βραδυ ενω ο ταχυδρομος φερνει το μεγαλο κλουβι την κυριακη το μεσημερι!
!!!θα υπαρξει προβλημα αν τα πουλακια μεινουν για τρεις περιπου μερες στο μικρο κλουβακι(με νερο τροφη και ολα τα απαραιτητα ΦΥΣΙΚΑ)!!επισης το κλουβι σκεφτομαι να το σκεπασω με ενα λευκο πανι για να μην στρεσαρονται κατα την διαρκεια του ταξιδιου!!!  ::   ::   ::  ???

----------


## tasrek

Για βοήθησε λίγο όταν λες με ταχυδρόμο τι εννοείς;

Το κλουβί που τα έχεις δεν είναι και κανένα θηρίο! Νομίζω πως μπορείς να τα πάρεις μαζί σου στο ταξίδι μιας και πολλά παιδιά από το forum έχουν ταξιδέψει με καράβι και τα πουλιά τους μαζί σε κλουβί.

Εγώ θα προτιμούσα να έχω μαζί μου το κλουβί παρά να το στείλω με κάποιον που δεν θα έσκαγε και ιδιαίτερα για το φορτίο!(προσωπική μου άποψη)

Τώρα αν έχεις πολλές αποσκευές και δεν μπορείς να έχεις και το κλουβί μαζί σου το καταλαβαίνω αλλά καλύτερα να στείλεις μια βαλίτσα με τον ταχυδρόμο και όχι το κλουβί.

Αν είναι να λείψεις για λίγες μέρες ίσως να μπορέσει να στα φροντίσει κάποιος φίλος σου που θα παραμείνει εδώ και να μη ταλαιπωρηθείς ούτε εσύ ούτε τα ζεμπράκια.

Δες και αυτό το link είχαμε ένα παρόμοιο θέμα για τα καναρίνια.

viewtopic.php?f=36&t=2606

----------


## Diamante de Gould

Αν ηταν μονο ενα πουλι στο μικρο κλουβακι για 3 μερες δεν θα ειχε κανενα προβλημα.
Πρεπει να προσεξεις μην εχεις καυγαδες με τα 2 στο μικρο.
Επισης γενικοτερα το κυριως κλουβι τους ειναι μικρο.
Πιστευω πως 60εκ μηκος θα πρεπει να ειναι το ελαχιστο για αυτα τα μικρα πουλια.
Να ξερεις πως εστω και οι μικρες πτησεις που προσφερει ενα κλουβι 60 εκ ειναι καταλυτικες για την υγεια των πουλιων.
Σε 33 εκ μπορει να μετακινειται ενα ζεμπρακι και χωρις να χρησιμοποιει ιδιαιτερα τα φτερα του.

----------


## michael

ο ταχυδρομος ειναι ατομο εμπυστοσινης ειμαι σιγουρος οτι θα μεταφερει το κλουβακι με ασφαλεια το ειχε κανει και αλλεσ χρονιεσ με κλουβι καναρινιων αλλωστε ειναι γνωστος του πατερα μου!!το ξερω οτι ττο κλουβακι που εχω ειναι μικρο και θα παρω αλλο τον σεπτεμβριο που θα γυρισω απο τις διακοπες!!θα ειχα παρει πιο πριν αλλα σκεφτομουν το προβλημα με την μεταφορα στο νησι!!τα ζεμπρακια δεν νοιμιζω να τσακοθουν στο μικρο κλουβι εφοσον ειναι ζευγαρι!δεν μπορω ουτε να τα αφησω σε καποιον γιατι θα λειπω περιπου 2 μηνες!!ο λογος που δεν μπορω να παρω το μεγαλο κλουβι στο πλοιο ειναι γιατι μαζι μου θα κουβαλαω επισης 2 χρυσοψαρα,ενα μονομαχο και ενα κουνελακι! συν τις αποσκευες μας! δηλαδη τα πουλακια δεν μπορουν με τιποτα να μεινουν στο μικρο κλουβι γιαυτο το χρονικο διαστημα???  :sad:

----------


## tasrek

Κοίτα Μιχάλη αφού είναι άνθρωπος που του έχεις εμπιστοσύνη τότε δεν υπάρχει θέμα. Αφού έχει επαναληφθεί το σκηνικό αυτό τότε δεν θα έχεις πρόβλημα. Απαραίτητη προϋπόθεση βέβαια είναι αυτές τις ημέρες που θα μεσολαβήσουν μέχρι να έρθουν στα χέρια σου είναι να μην μείνουν δίχως επιτήρηση. Να έχουν δηλαδή καθημερινό έλεγχο για την επάρκεια τροφής και νερού.

 Όσο για την συμπεριφορά των πουλιών στο συγκεκριμένο κλουβί τα παιδιά που είναι έμπειροι σε αυτό το είδος πουλιών θα σε συμβουλέψουν καλύτερα.

Εγώ σου εύχομαι καλά αποτελέσματα και καλές διακοπές να περάσεις.  :winky:

----------


## michael

οχι δεν καταλαβες!!εγω ειχα στο μυαλο μου  να δοσω το κλουβι ΧΩΡΙΣ τα ζεμπρακια στον ταχυδρομο!μονο και μονο γιατι δεν μπορω να το παρω μαζι μου στο πλοιο!τα ζεμπρακια στεκφτομουν να τα εχω σε ενα μικρο κλουβι  που τις διστασεις του τις εγρα4α πιο πανω και αυτο θα το παρω μαζι μου στο πλοιο!!!το προβλημα ειναι οτι εγω φτανω στο νησι πεμπτη και ο ταχυδρομος φερνει το μεγαλο κλουβι κυριακη πρωι η σαββατο μεσημερι και ρωταω αν υπαρχει προβλημα αυτο το διαστημα να μεινουν τα ζεμπρακια στο μικρο κλουβι!!!

----------


## tasrek

::  Άλλα λέει η θειά μου, άλλα ακούν τ' αυτιά μου...  ::   ::   ::  

Δίκιο έχεις δεν το πρόσεξα. Θα σε κατευθύνουν τα παιδιά που έχουν ζεμπράκια.

----------


## Alexandros

Μιχάλη για τρις μέρες δεν πιστεύω να έχουν πρόβλημα, μην αγχόνης. 
Βάλτο στο μικρό κλουβί θα παίρνεις μαζί σου στο καράβι και μετά τις τρις τέσσερες μέρες βάλτο πάλι στο μεγάλο κλουβί.

Όταν πάμε τα πουλια σε έκθεσις θα μένουν για μια εβδομάδα μέζα στις μικρές εκθεσιακές κλούβες, και δεν έχουν πρόβλημα.

----------


## michael

παιδια σας ευχαριστω ολους !!!  :winky:

----------

